# Female juvenile Russian



## TortoiseWarrior (Jun 5, 2017)

I'm looking for a female tortoise.


----------



## Tortoise_Nerd (Jun 5, 2017)

TortoiseWarrior said:


> I'm looking for a female tortoise.


I have one


----------



## Tortoise_Nerd (Jun 5, 2017)

Redfootcare101 said:


> I have one


Wait mines not juvenile though


----------



## TortoiseWarrior (Jun 6, 2017)

What is she?


----------



## Tortoise_Nerd (Jun 6, 2017)

A Russian


----------



## Tortoise_Nerd (Jun 6, 2017)




----------



## TortoiseWarrior (Jun 6, 2017)

Nice. She's an adult. Wild caught? Has she ever laid eggs before?


----------



## Tortoise_Nerd (Jun 6, 2017)

She is store bought.


----------



## Tortoise_Nerd (Jun 6, 2017)

She has not laid eggs before


----------



## TortoiseWarrior (Jun 6, 2017)

Petco? I've tried but store bought torts never lay for me. What's your offer?


----------



## Tortoise_Nerd (Jun 6, 2017)

Yes petco


----------



## Tortoise_Nerd (Jun 6, 2017)

She's a healthy tort


----------



## TortoiseWarrior (Jun 6, 2017)

Redfootcare101 said:


> She has not laid eggs before


Have you tried?


----------



## Tortoise_Nerd (Jun 6, 2017)

I have not tried


----------



## TortoiseWarrior (Jun 6, 2017)

Redfootcare101 said:


> She's a healthy tort


Awesome she looks beautiful. Beautiful


----------



## Tortoise_Nerd (Jun 6, 2017)

TortoiseWarrior said:


> Awesome she looks beautiful. Beautiful


Thank you


----------



## TortoiseWarrior (Jun 6, 2017)

Looks like Zeropilot has something up your alley. You looking for a tort too?


----------



## Tortoise_Nerd (Jun 6, 2017)

I'm looking for a redfoot tort


----------



## TortoiseWarrior (Jun 6, 2017)

A local tort pick up redfoot. That's close to you closer than me


----------



## Tortoise_Nerd (Jun 6, 2017)

TortoiseWarrior said:


> A local tort pick up redfoot. That's close to you closer than me


Where?


----------



## Tortoise_Nerd (Jun 6, 2017)

And from who?


----------



## TortoiseWarrior (Jun 6, 2017)

In the for sale section.


----------



## TortoiseWarrior (Jun 6, 2017)

Looks like Florida


----------



## TortoiseWarrior (Jun 6, 2017)

You sending me your tortoise? I will help you get that redfoot you want. You want a male or female? How old? I believe something can be worked out here


----------



## Tortoise_Nerd (Jun 9, 2017)

TortoiseWarrior said:


> You sending me your tortoise? I will help you get that redfoot you want. You want a male or female? How old? I believe something can be worked out here


I would like a redfoot male. 5-7 years old


----------

